# 70D Sample photos ISO 100-25600



## Darlip (Jul 25, 2013)

Not sure if it has been posted before, but here is a link to a polish site with test shots ranging from ISO 100-25600.

Canon EOS 70D + EF 50mm f/1.2L USM, JPEG with in-camera noisereduction off and lowest sharpening.

http://www.optyczne.pl/6029-nowo%C5%9B%C4%87-Canon_EOS_70D_-_zdj%C4%99cia_przyk%C5%82adowe.html


Same scene on the 60D and 7D further down on these links:

60D
http://www.optyczne.pl/140.9-Test_aparatu-Canon_EOS_60D__Podsumowanie.html

7D
http://www.optyczne.pl/114.9-Test_aparatu-Canon_EOS_7D_Podsumowanie.html

/Dar


----------



## Nawaf (Jul 26, 2013)

Wow, it's so disappointing to look at these images 

Canon must have forgot that this is primarily a stills camera. The 7D II with a high MP count and the same tech would really suck.


----------



## CR00 (Aug 2, 2013)

"The pictures were traditionally made at the lowest level of sharpening and noise reduction off." Wow what more people want from 70D.


----------



## CR00 (Aug 2, 2013)

thelebaron said:


> Nawaf said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, it's so disappointing to look at these images
> ...



Probably not as much as you do who want all the feature of xD line but doesn't want to pay for.


----------



## thelebaron (Aug 2, 2013)

Right, so gaining features from the xD line at a lower price point is a bad thing. I also have a 5d3, but yeah id love a 1dx and not pay for it, who wouldnt :


----------



## Snaps (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm looking at the ISO 6400 example between all three camera, and I see virtually no difference. Although, if I may say so, in some areas the 7D looks sharper than the 70D, but there are a variety of factors to consider. In some areas, the lighting or reflections are not exactly the same, so that can skew the results. 

Thinking about it though, since the megapixels have increased in the 70D, the image quality has had to improve to some degree to keep up with the 60D and 7D. 

Next, I looked at the ISO 100 example between the 70D and 7D, and saw virtually no difference either. Maybe in some cases some of the colors were better in the 70D, but that's really just clutching at straws. 

Both the 7D and 70D appear to provide the same image quality is what I'm seeing.


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 2, 2013)

How can you run tests... and not isolate the variable of ambient light. Weird.


----------



## poias (Aug 2, 2013)

Folks, this proves that Canon sensor is lagging way behind the competition. If you want shitty image quality, Canon is your choice. Until Canon customers speak up and demand quality, they are happy selling the suckers mediocre sensors and crappy IQ.


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 2, 2013)

poias said:


> Folks, this proves that Canon sensor is lagging way behind the competition. If you want shitty image quality, Canon is your choice. Until Canon customers speak up and demand quality, they are happy selling the suckers mediocre sensors and crappy IQ.



Someone kill your dog earlier in the day? We are just talking about camera gear. You shouldn't take it so personally.


----------



## Snaps (Aug 2, 2013)

poias said:


> Folks, this proves that Canon sensor is lagging way behind the competition. If you want shitty image quality, Canon is your choice. Until Canon customers speak up and demand quality, they are happy selling the suckers mediocre sensors and crappy IQ.



Lets be realistic here, is the image quality "actually" crappy, or is it just everyone's expectations have far exceeded the end results?


----------



## raptor3x (Aug 2, 2013)

Do the 7D shots have some noise reduction applied? There's way less color noise in that shot than I remember at ISO 6400.


----------



## noncho (Aug 2, 2013)

We need RAW samples...

But seems like it's nothing more than better noise reduction, Canon needs new manufacturing process for sensors.


----------



## vlim (Aug 2, 2013)

At 3200 iso it doesn't look so bad at all, what did you expect, the result of 2000/2800 € FF bodies (6D and 5D mark III) on a 1100 € crop body, are you serious


----------



## verysimplejason (Aug 2, 2013)

vlim said:


> At 3200 iso it doesn't look so bad at all, what did you expect, the result of 2000/2800 € FF bodies (6D and 5D mark III) on a 1100 € crop body, are you serious



At least it should be comparable with Nikon/Sony counterparts.


----------



## Marsu42 (Aug 2, 2013)

Darlip said:


> Not sure if it has been posted before



Yes it was, feel free to use search 



Snaps said:


> I'm looking at the ISO 6400 example between all three camera, and I see virtually no difference. Both the 7D and 70D appear to provide the same image quality is what I'm seeing.



+1, same for me, we cannot be sure until a raw converter is out plus the 70d might have more dynamic range (not that I'd expect it...), but it seems to me the iso capability is clearly no reason on its own to upgrade from the 18mp crop to the 20mp sensor if money is any issue at all.

Canon put the r&d effort into the dual af and not into the core sensor specs, again sidestepping Nikon just as they did with the low-light af on the 6d vs d600. One comforting fact to know though: The d7100 also doesn't seem to be much better, though it has 24mp and I guess if downsized to 20mp should beat the 70d's noise results.



CR00 said:


> "The pictures were traditionally made at the lowest level of sharpening and noise reduction off." Wow what more people want from 70D.



Doesn't mean _anything_ because there always is _forced_ nr for higher iso shots on Nikon just like with Canon, see for example the 6d's sharpness vs. 5d2  ... this is even valid for raw, so you need to look at the noise (esp. inexplicable lack of chroma) AND the sharpness in one go.


----------



## insanitybeard (Aug 2, 2013)

poias said:


> Folks, this proves that Canon sensor is lagging way behind the competition. If you want shitty image quality, Canon is your choice. Until Canon customers speak up and demand quality, they are happy selling the suckers mediocre sensors and crappy IQ.



Well, at least we've got you taking the fight to Canon for us. Sleep easy folks!


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 2, 2013)

I have an mkiii that I'm very happy with, but I do like the upgrade path of the 60d-> 70d. It is a much better body, though image quality is evidently about the same.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 2, 2013)

poias said:


> Folks, this proves that Canon sensor is lagging way behind the competition. If you want shitty image quality, Canon is your choice. Until Canon customers speak up and demand quality, they are happy selling the suckers mediocre sensors and crappy IQ.



Another forum DRone heard from. I'm sorry you can't manage to take a good picture with a Canon camera, becuase the sensor is so terrible. Odd that most of us don't suffer from that problem, 'eh? :


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 2, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> poias said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, this proves that Canon sensor is lagging way behind the competition. If you want shitty image quality, Canon is your choice. Until Canon customers speak up and demand quality, they are happy selling the suckers mediocre sensors and crappy IQ.
> ...



I have arthritis... that's my cross to bear... or bare... meh.

I just the other day bought an xti for my daughter for basically $15 (there was some selling of lenses involved to get to that price).

If I could have had a slr with a complement of L lenses when I first started off, I would have been a happy camper.


----------



## weixing (Aug 2, 2013)

Snaps said:


> I'm looking at the ISO 6400 example between all three camera, and I see virtually no difference. Although, if I may say so, in some areas the 7D looks sharper than the 70D, but there are a variety of factors to consider. In some areas, the lighting or reflections are not exactly the same, so that can skew the results.
> 
> Thinking about it though, since the megapixels have increased in the 70D, the image quality has had to improve to some degree to keep up with the 60D and 7D.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I'm not surprise as some website already mention that the higher MP 70D dual-pixel sensor IQ is same as 60D for RAW.

Have a nice day.


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 2, 2013)

all this does is make me want a7d. at 2/3rds the price of the 70d for a used one, it is a crazy value with nearly the same image quality.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Aug 2, 2013)

poias said:


> Folks, this proves that Canon sensor is lagging way behind the competition. If you want shitty image quality, Canon is your choice. Until Canon customers speak up and demand quality, they are happy selling the suckers mediocre sensors and crappy IQ.


 : : :


----------



## DigiAngel (Aug 2, 2013)

looking rubbish.

but of course they do without noise reduction. even the raws out of my fuji x-e1 with its hyped sensor look rubbish at high iso without noise reduction.

the 70d seems to be about on par with the 7D...so its okay. not a masterpiece but okay. fullframe still the way to go if you want high-iso low-noise.


----------



## Skirball (Aug 2, 2013)

The Humanity! Outrage! Blasphemy! 

Let's storm the Castle! ...err, Capital!

Won't somebody think of the children?!


----------



## MichaelHodges (Aug 2, 2013)

> Both the 7D and 70D appear to provide the same image quality is what I'm seeing.



Not a surprise. They're still cramming too many MP into a crop sensor.

The true IQ upgrade from 7D is full frame, no matter the tricks employed.

---------------

http://michaelhodgesfiction.com/


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm confused.... I thought the big improvements in the 70D were all about focus?? A a 60D owner, I find the focusing system to be more of a limit than the image quality...


----------



## weixing (Aug 2, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> I'm confused.... I thought the big improvements in the 70D were all about focus?? A a 60D owner, I find the focusing system to be more of a limit than the image quality...


Hi,
I'm also a 60D owner looking to upgrade and 70D still doesn't have enough for me to upgrade... the dual-pixel is interesting and might be useful to me, but still not enough for me to upgrade. If the AF is more sensitive... like -1EV instead of -0.5EV, then I might just go ahead. Now I'll wait and see what will 7DII offer... hopefully it'll be -1EV or better. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## Snaps (Aug 2, 2013)

MichaelHodges said:


> > Both the 7D and 70D appear to provide the same image quality is what I'm seeing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least you seem to understand that point. Some people around here don't appear to grasp the concept that APS-C sensors can only do so much. I quite frankly have no real issues with the image quality of the 70D though.


----------



## mr few shots (Aug 2, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> poias said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, this proves that Canon sensor is lagging way behind the competition. If you want shitty image quality, Canon is your choice. Until Canon customers speak up and demand quality, they are happy selling the suckers mediocre sensors and crappy IQ.
> ...



I have to agree with neuro
I am very happy with the images I take with my canon especially when I get my bit right ;-)


----------



## unfocused (Aug 2, 2013)

Seems as though people are jumping the gun a bit here.

If I understand correctly, one site has posted some incomplete tests. And, it's not a site most are familiar with. 

I wonder how they managed to get their hands on the 70D before all the better known test sites. Don't most of these sites wait until there is an actual production model available, so they are testing the camera that consumers are buying, instead of a pre-production model?

I know the trolls are anxious to trash Canon and the fanboys are anxious to trumpet the brand, but shouldn't everyone wait until the camera is actually in the hands of consumers and we can get tests from more than one site using a representative sample of bodies?

I know...I know...what fun is it if we have to be limited by facts?


----------



## Snaps (Aug 2, 2013)

unfocused said:


> Seems as though people are jumping the gun a bit here.
> 
> If I understand correctly, one site has posted some incomplete tests. And, it's not a site most are familiar with.
> 
> ...



I was wondering about that myself. If anything, these are likely results from a pre-production model, so the firmware is probably not final. All the sites that did recieve a 70D to test out were instructed to not put a memory card in, so I do wonder how this site got them.


----------



## x-vision (Aug 3, 2013)

More 70D samples - this time from the Imaging Resource:
http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/canon-70d/canon-70dA7.HTM

ISO/noise on par with the 60D (and the D7100, for that matter).
Definitely not a 6D killer 8).


----------



## jblake (Aug 17, 2013)

Keep in mind that these 70D camera's that these various sites are using are pre-production (Beta) versions.

Dpreview used a beta version of the 70D for their Studio Scene Comparison where you can compare the 70D to all other DSLR's from ISO 100-25600 etc. Keep in mind this is a beta version and not the final production version.

http://www.dpreview.com/previews/canon-eos-70d/8


----------



## IceAgeDX (Aug 19, 2013)

jblake said:


> Keep in mind that these 70D camera's that these various sites are using are pre-production (Beta) versions.
> 
> Dpreview used a beta version of the 70D for their Studio Scene Comparison where you can compare the 70D to all other DSLR's from ISO 100-25600 etc. Keep in mind this is a beta version and not the final production version.
> 
> http://www.dpreview.com/previews/canon-eos-70d/8



Come on, it's not a "beta" version it's going to be just like the production model.


----------



## MartynV (Aug 25, 2013)

x-vision said:


> More 70D samples - this time from the Imaging Resource:
> http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/canon-70d/canon-70dA7.HTM
> 
> ISO/noise on par with the 60D (and the D7100, for that matter).
> Definitely not a 6D killer 8).


Hi, 
I was hoping that the 70D would improve upon the 650D's image quality but the red channel noise visible in the dark areas of the 70D sample is a problem at ISO 800. Frankly, it's not up to par with m43 so its probably 6D for me.

MartynV


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Aug 25, 2013)

unfocused said:


> Seems as though people are jumping the gun a bit here.
> 
> If I understand correctly, one site has posted some incomplete tests. And, it's not a site most are familiar with.
> 
> ...



bingo...you get the cookie!!! Not only would it be better to wait till it's in the hands of real people, but, it would be even better to see what it does in the real world. I am in no way in the market for this camera, will keep my FF bodies...but unless my plan is to shoot still lifes in a studio, these mean nothing to me...

I mean, the high ISO test - 25,600, but at 1/8000th SS....I want to see the real world version, where you have to go to that ISO and the best you can do for SS is 1/30...real world... (of course, more reasonaby were talking up to ISO 12,800)....any way you have it, these tests kind of prove a lot of nothing to me....


----------



## FTBPhotography (Aug 25, 2013)

Most of the people here crying about noise probably have never shot film, and spend more time obsessing about gear than shooting. I own a 50D and a 7D, and have no complaints about the noise. With the exception of some banding on the 50D at 3200 if you underexpose terribly.

Ever shot 1600 speed 35mm film? Probably not. My 7D easily has a 2 stop advantage over 35mm film.

You people want cameras to shoot at ISO 6400, and have it look like a medium format file that was shot at iso *100*. You're the same people that want a 20-300 f/2.8 lens, with the optics of a Zeiss 50mm, and the size of a pancake 40mm.

:


----------



## Marsu42 (Aug 26, 2013)

FTBPhotography said:


> Ever shot 1600 speed 35mm film? Probably not. My 7D easily has a 2 stop advantage over 35mm film.



I shot at iso 1000  ... but then the print was only 9x13 cm max, so it didn't really matter. You have to correlate noise to the camera resolution and the export size, the current crop sensors only can make use of the full res at low iso but at high iso like the marketing-induced 25600 you have to downscale. Also the color rendition is degraded starting even at medium iso in contrast to a ff sensor.

That doesn't make the 70d a bad camera, or my 60d, or your 7d - but @iso800+ the noise starts killing detail @100% crop, though of course I can shoot action @iso3200 if the export is web sized.


----------

